# Upholstery Training?



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Anybody out there who does upholstery work, where did you guys learn the trade? Is there even such thing as a school that trains for that, or any kind of overpriced video training or what, iv wanted to learn how to do auto/marine upholstery for a long time but i don't have a clue as to where to start from.

Any info guys? :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

id like to know too.. ive always wanted to do auto upholstery work..


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

there are videos and shit like that, idk how well they teach the trade but im sure if you watch enough you will start pickin up tips. you need to find a shop that will let you watch and pick up some tips and tricks


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

just take a seat from the j.y. take off the cover then take it apart at the seams with a razor stitch by stitch dont just cut shit up your cutting the string that connects them only. You should now have a bunch of pieces trace them out and right TOP on the top sides seriously it will help you out in the end make sure you do about a little extra when tracing em out then cut and stitch


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

go to your local barnes and noble or whatever bookstore you have a purchase a book. theres a wealth of knowledge to be had by picking up a book. or order online. I BOUGHT THIS BOOK

automotive upholstery handbook


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 12 2010, 12:08 AM~16865899
> *go to your local barnes and noble or whatever bookstore you have a purchase a book. theres a wealth of knowledge to be had by picking up a book. or order online. I BOUGHT THIS BOOK
> 
> automotive upholstery handbook
> *


x2!!!


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 12 2010, 11:12 PM~17174692
> *x2!!!
> *


everything i learned was self taught! if your jus startn out? check out a flea market or antique store get you a sewing machine? Buy a seat or whatever from a junkyard, and some material from a fabric store, and jus practice!! trial and error! If you got the drive you can only get better!! 










Not bad for self taught if ya ask me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

community college...or local tech schools...


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

in san diego theres a upholstery trade school... at a community college


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

anyone know of any upholstery schools around Phx, AZ


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707 (Aug 1, 2010)

Any one have any links or know of any good DVDs on upholstery? I seen some dude selling a set on amazon awile back. Wodering if anyone has seen any that are any good?


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntlunQRzlkU


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Feb 21 2010, 05:56 PM~16681264
> *just take a seat from the j.y. take off the cover then take it apart at the seams with a razor stitch by stitch dont just cut shit up your cutting the string that connects them only. You should now have a bunch of pieces trace them out  and right TOP on the top sides seriously it will help you out in the end make sure you do about a little extra when tracing em out then cut and stitch
> *


thats right!!!! thats how i learned  sewing is the hard part!


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707 (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 17 2010, 07:44 PM~18594619
> *thats right!!!! thats how i learned    sewing is the hard part!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

This guy has alot of vids, but he doesn't speak he just put music over them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2gM6zVd7l8


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 PM~17174752
> *everything i learned was self taught! if your jus startn out? check out a flea market or antique store get you a sewing machine? Buy a seat or whatever from a junkyard, and some material from a fabric store, and jus practice!! trial and error! If you got the drive you can only get better!!
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

than bonney guy, for one part one looks like the last stage of the job. and 2, hes using stuffing type foam not molded flat foam. the problem there is shifting in the padding, and obviously stuffing doesnt have that webbing on the back of it that holds the stitching like molded flat foam does. im not done with my 48, but made videos im putting on youtube when i did the seats and door panels. videos will be better than those, and i walk you through it from beginning to end. and im going to go biscuit button tuck on my f150 bed and cab so ill make a vid of that too. give me alittle more time, ill post up good videos


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Subscribed! 

Impalaray please post up here when you get those vids posted. I definitely want to check those videos out.


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

wyotech at west sacramento is where i learned


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16865899
> *go to your local barnes and noble or whatever bookstore you have a purchase a book. theres a wealth of knowledge to be had by picking up a book. or order online. I BOUGHT THIS BOOK
> 
> automotive upholstery handbook
> *


thats a good book i got it a year ago it helped me do my headliner and side panels


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Sep 29 2010, 07:40 PM~18697243
> *Subscribed!
> 
> Impalaray please post up here when you get those vids posted. I definitely want to check those videos out.
> *


give me like a week and a half more and ill start posting up. anyone know how i post those 10 min videos on youtube? i plan to do it in parts but my videos are long and even when i split them to like 5 min it still says video too large


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Oct 3 2010, 05:30 PM~18725902
> *give me like a week and a half more and ill start posting up. anyone know how i post those 10 min videos on youtube? i plan to do it in parts but my videos are long and even when i split them to like 5 min it still says video too large
> *


I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THESE VIDEOS..... PLEASE POST UP SOME LINKS WHEN YOU UPLOAD THEM... THANKS


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 6 2010, 10:26 AM~18750307
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THESE VIDEOS..... PLEASE POST UP SOME LINKS WHEN YOU UPLOAD THEM... THANKS
> *


x2 Sup Homie :wave:


----------



## markbrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,
In my opinion you just go through this website it helps you a lot.

http://smartflix.com/store/video/146/Upholstery.


----------

